

The Startup Ten Crack Commandments - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/the-startup-ten-crack-commandments

======
lowglow
It's not registering any votes, so I'm not sure what's up.

~~~
woah
Maybe people aren't voting for it

~~~
lowglow
That's a fair assumption, but I don't think that was the case at the time of
the posting. :)

